# Computer Fairs



## ian

I have been to a few computer fairs.
I found this site which lists markets held in NSW Australia.
http://www.computermarkets.com/


----------



## cohen

i got to amateur radio hamfest and get my second hand parts there or the carribean market or go the cheap shop - MSY Computer


----------



## Shane

Ian ive never been to a Computer fair,my cousin goes to the all the time.

what are they like? are parts realy that cheap and do you get recipts with them?


----------

